# [PROJECT] - The Project



## NaMcO (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, here is an odd name for something i've had in my mind for over 4 years. I finally decided to purchase the case of my dreams, the widely known and more-than-seen-and-modified Silverstone TJ07.

It's going to be all black inside, there will be acrylic panels fully customized for the needs of this build and it will feature a dual loop, one for CPU and Motherboard, the other being used for the graphics card. Enough talk, here's the hardware, most of it is from my older build. The current case will house my GF's PC in the future...

*Computer parts:*

- ASUS Rampage II Extreme motherboard
- GSKILL Trident PC3-16000 6GB RAM
- Intel Core i7 920 CPU
- EVGA GTX295 video card (might change soon, undecided)
- PCPower & Cooling 750W Power Supply
- Intel X-25M SSD x2 (RAID0) for OS
- Samsung HD103SJ 1TB x2 (RAID0) for games, data, etc
- Alphacool LCD dual bay
- Scythe KAZE Master fan controller

*Watercooling parts:*

- Two Swiftech MCP-350 pumps
- EK Acetal top for the pumps
- EK 150mm reservoirs
- Watercool HeatKiller LT CPU waterblock
- Feser 480 Radiator
- Feser 240 Radiator
- Black Ice GTS 240 Radiator (for the top, might not use it)
- Fractal white fans (undecided, depends on looks)
- Enzotech 3/8" ID 5/8" OD fittings
- Bitspower full cover block for Rampage 2 Extreme
- EK MOSFET waterblocks in acetal
- EK Nickel and plexi full cover block for the video card (undecided on video card)
- Feser tube, colour depending on theme but will probably be white/blue (undecided)
- Aquaero, will use it if i find a place to put it where only the display can be seen (undecided)

Well, this is about it. I already bought some items and i currently await the fabrication of the rest of the acrylic parts so i can check proper clearance for every other component and what goes where.

First thing to get is obviously the case...

Here, starting to unpack and check whether everything is okay inside:







Yeah, poor neighbors... I play guitar and it's not soft music at all 






Oh, there you are : Doesn't look bad, let's proceed 






Out of the box, everything seems to be in place. This is the older version, but it doesn't really matter as the tray will be *heavily* modified. I said modified, not butchered, no worries there :ROTF:






Some of the guys that will make part of this project, first ones to arrive 






I really love this pump, loads of pressure and no noise operating.






Schythe Kaze Master, my preferred fan controller, will help me control noise/performance if required. Also it will cut down the dull look of the front case panels.






Swiftechs...











One of them has to be returned, it's missing some sort of holder in the bottom 






Unpacking the Kaze Master is a delight. Carefully packed, looks like it's got real high quality, and i surely hope so.






Components...






Blurryness 






Still with the protective film applied. Looks great tho 






Last but not least, the great EK reservoir, let's see which colour will you hold inside 






I love these brackets. Eddie surely knows his thing, looks great.






The FESER family finally made their way home.






I had no idea they offered a "corrosion blocker" with their 480 model. Nice!






There were no acetal tops available, but as the pumps will be hidden it's no big deal.






Here already assembled and properly sleeved. I know it's going to be hidden but if i didn't sleeve it, it would probably hunt me in my dreams, so... I did it! 






I checked how much room would i have to work with once the radiators are in place...






This Feser 480 is really really huge. Can't even start to imagine how big is the 'Monsta' model 






Here are the PCI-E covers already painted. I used 2 layers of primer and 2 layers of paint.
















The guys responsible for the painting...






Wow, i'm amazed at the result. Turned out impressive 






Most of this will be covered in the end, but if anything shows, i want it to be black.






Some other parts, in queue for the paint job.






Thanks for looking, next update will probably be bigger and with a few surprises 

Cheers!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 26, 2009)

TJ07 goodness, I'll be watching this! And be carful with those EK res clip thingies, I just broke one  

Can you do me a favor? How long are the switches on the Kaze Master fan controller? I thought about getting one, but the case has a door, so they can't be too long.

Oh, and nice clean paint job!


----------



## NaMcO (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks MRCL. Yeah i know they're fragile, i do think i won't get away without a disaster there, let's hope i will 

I can measure the KAZE for you once i get home in about 2 hours, no problem.

Edit: The knobs measure 1,2cm from the panel.


----------



## NaMcO (Nov 27, 2009)

Well... Today is the day where the heavier modding begins. The acrylic parts are about 80% complete and already here for the final adjustments (if required) and they look absolutely superb. Patuga (the guy who cut them) made a wonderful job.

The main chassis looks like this for now...






Already painted the stands that keep the case's shape as intended...






This one's not difficult to figure out:






The attention to detail is breathtaking, unlike the photos which fail to display it properly:











So that part goes together with this one, also painted from the original case...






And also this acrylic one...






To form a customized TJ07 motherboard tray 






Back view. There will be no fans, only on top as everything will be cooled by water.






This is a Power Supply holder also acrylic so it matches the other parts.






This is a 240mm radiator stand:






And its bigger brother which will hold the 480mm Feser:






Meanwhile you may try to figure out what this is... 











Well, that's it for now. I will update soon with day shots and will also include the rest of the parts. There's a lot to assemble and organize now


----------



## maximuslc (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be watching this one. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, here's some more development, going in slowly as these have been really busy days for me. Hope you enjoy them as much as i do.














































Oh boy, this is what i call a mess... Just to think i have to make it look good 






The backside (yay!) will look something like this...






Some sleeving done here:











PSU cables back to their original exit...



















































This time i even painted the soundcard bracket 






I still have to swap the 8 and 6 pin cables, they're misplaced 






Some more detail.











Say bye bye to the old waterblocks... Still waiting for the Bitspower motherboard block, being held at customs for 3 days now 






Wider view...






Now you all know where the reservoirs are going 






That top fitting will have to be replaced by a 45º angle or else the tube won't fit.











More updates soon!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, just saw this. Beautiful project! Subscribed.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm, I am looking at a "normal" mATX case instead of my current NZXT Rogue, and the TJ07 is nice! Wonder what you can do with it


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 5, 2009)

I went to customs today and got my BitsPower full cover block released at last. They had a wrong address plus they needed the PayPal proof of purchase to calculate tax. Meh.

Well, here it is:






Magnificent packing, high quality block. Seen it once and *had* to have one. Ordered from FrozenCPU as i couldn't find it in Europe 






Accessories, AS5 tube included 






The QPI cooler part...











I went the EK way for the GTX295...






So let's begin undressing 






This one's done 






And heading to the front part.











Great, loads of gunk to get rid of 






Here too, can't leave it like this 






Everything disassembled, lemme clean it now...






There, all done.











All packed together.











Now the BP guy 






X58 - Hot as Hell 






The more calm ICH10R, originally hidden below the enormous ASUS cooler.






MOSFET area...






QPI Power Card:






Everything assembled, don't shoot me, i got all excited and forgot all about photos while assembling 






BP 45º thingy.






Top section here...






Little plexi part that keeps the QPI board in place:






I do think it looks better than the AC block, just because of the colour:






General view prior to installing the rest of the blocks:






And farewell to you, did a nice job up until now 






More news as soon as it develops, thanks for looking!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous nickel plexi watercooling goodness! Jealous!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, great work! Can't wait to see it finished!!!!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 6, 2009)

v.nice  !!!  

will be checking this out as you go.

Love the small details, they all add up in the end to make it look really pro


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow.  I am just wondering if their is anything you are not going to completely dismantle before this is done.  I also hope you tested the parts before beginning "The Project" because you have voided every warranty except the water cooling system so far.


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you guys. I am working on some details now and sleeving the remaining cables so there's not much to show for a few days (been too busy with work too). The missing parts should be here tomorrow and these include the mosfet waterblocks as well as the CPU waterblock and the other 250mm reservoir.

@ TheLaughingMan

Don't worry, this was mostly my (working) rig which is now having a facelift and case change. Even though i used extreme care with all the parts, i do hope everything is working once it gets finally reassembled


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just saw the water cooling blocks, outstanding.

Looks awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh the joys of doing a project while work is getting ya.. lol.. Can't wait for the finish product to be done!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

NaMcO said:


> @ TheLaughingMan
> 
> Don't worry, this was mostly my (working) rig which is now having a facelift and case change. Even though i used extreme care with all the parts, i do hope everything is working once it gets finally reassembled



Awesome, can't wait to see it.


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, here's some minor update...

Pumps already mounted in their stand, rubber feet and all as well as temperature sensors underneath them so i can control their "fever" 











EK plexi tops:






After a HUGE delay, the blocks finally assembled :shadedshu






Yet another angle...











And some more...











General view. Shame about the pics quality, colours aren't *exactly* like that 






I am waiting for the TJ07 to arrive once again as it went out for some modifications. Waterjet cuts in some parts to allow for tubing to pass, powdercoating paint job (i know, i know... all the wasted time and spray paint :shadedshu) and some other "surprises".

There's one other item underway, should be here next week, i'll keep the secret going on so i have something to show while the '07 is away


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds good man!! THe pictures are sweet! and it's turning to be a great project!


Where did you send it out to be powdercoated?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 10, 2009)

Those are some great pics.  Great job man


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Where did you send it out to be powdercoated?



Thank you guys. Sent out to the same guy who made all the acrylic parts


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

NaMcO said:


> Thank you guys. Sent out to the same guy who made all the acrylic parts



Sweetness. Thnx!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Absolutely incredible, subscribed for more updates!


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 15, 2009)

When you see one of these...






You know what's happening, right?




































There's a new PSU in town and she's being murdermodded 

More soon


----------



## zithe (Dec 15, 2009)

Cable sleeving! Fun...

At least you chose a nice color scheme to work with. Lol
A mix of black and blue will be cool if done right. Looks like that's what you're going for at the moment.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome TJ07 build your doing here,, PRO work, I've used the loop coming out of the acrylic before, It's going to look Sick when finished.


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you guys.

Unfortunately the powdercoaters were tight up with work and the paint job got delayed until the first week of 2010, so more updates sadly only after 2010 makes its appearance... Happy New Year for everyone 

EDIT:

PSU sleeving is complete, i forgot to post the pictures 

Say hello to my new HX850. Still considering using black heatshrink instead of the light blue one


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the mix of black and blue is quite classy


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 28, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I think the mix of black and blue is quite classy



+1

Respect on what is looking like a TOP build!
subscribed...


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 28, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> +1
> 
> Respect on what is looking like a TOP build!
> subscribed...



+ 100. Nice work, I like black. Makes it look "naughty".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

subscribed!  Great work.  I love TJ07 builds, they are much fun!


----------



## NaMcO (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you guys and Happy New Year 

Meanwhile i *finally* got to know that my case is painted and ready for pick up. It's a 150km drive, not that much, but still have to get some time to go there and return. I will probably pick it up this weekend (or so i hope) and therefore conclude the project during next week 

See you soon!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 5, 2010)

looks so badass O_O


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

sweetness, glad to hear that the case will be here soon! Can't wait to see it all!

Great job man.


----------



## NaMcO (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, during the short lunch break i managed to take a few shots for a slight update as i haven't posted anything new in a long time now. I just picked up the case yesterday (took 6 hours total to go to Coldzero, have it finished and return - THANK YOU Patuga!!) but she's here at long last 

There's a long way to go, but i can continue now...

*The new acrylic fan meshes to replace the original ones:






The top section also had the mesh replaced, i am using two fans here in order to remove any reminiscent hot air:






The "main hall", still without the power supply...






The two reservoirs:






Powdercoated this time, couldn't get a decent picture:






Even worse photo... Shame on me 






The Aquaero was supposed to be hidden somewhere, but i tought it would be a nice idea to show it anyway somewhere in the build so here it is:






Front section starting to take shape... Tube routing here will be a P.I.T.A...






Pump area, loads of sleeving to do...






DVD cage section...






And yet another view here...






Detail of the small acrylic piece that will hold the faceplate, completely hiding the metal part:






*​
And that's all for now, i will be updating more regularly now as it develops towards completion 

Thank you all for viewing!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 7, 2010)

That's quite a lot of teasers  Can't wait to see full shots.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 7, 2010)

So SWEET,, your really doing this case Pro Style.


----------



## BOBDBONE (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow this is sweet!!

I love the black/blue combo.

Subscribing...


----------



## afw (Jan 8, 2010)

Wooooowwwww .... simply stunning  ..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nicely presented worklog - thanks for the share - sub'd!


----------



## NaMcO (Jan 10, 2010)

*Small preview of how it will look like once finished...





















A few things will change after this "test mount", but not that many 

This is what's happening right now, little work "behind the scenes":











This is a costumization of the fan extensions so there's not excessive wire length inside the case...






I did a new set of SATA sleeving...






Orientation of the PCI-E cables, the light blue shrink is being replaced by black:






Used flash here:






General view, side already covered by the acrylic panel:






Another angle, this is almost like the final mount, little to do in there:






Top fans being tested, i still have to sleeve the coloured wires:






And that's about it. During next week i hope to have the build finished 

Thanks for looking!
*​


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Very good man, this is looking very good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks really nice man! Glad that your going away from the light blue heatshrink. Can't wait to see it finally done.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmm, I liked the black and blue


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy mother of all whats holy!

Also  to the Fractal fans, I love them! By the way, regarding the PSU sleeving; I don't see you marked any of the wires, does it not matter which wire goes where, except of the color of course? I mean there are some red colored wires, where two wires meet in one pin. Also I assume you bent the hooks on the pins back so they don't get loose, no? Otherwise nice job on the sleeving, MDPCX rocks


----------



## NaMcO (Jan 16, 2010)

*- Project Completed -**

I tought this day would never come, but finally managed to get some time in order to finish this build. There were only a few details left, but details take their time and a LOT of time too...

Okay, no more delays, here are the final project pictures. Let's begin with a few blurry night shots:






Front detail with power on:






Some exterior pics with the UV neon turned on, my camera doesn't like night shots at all:





















And here are the final shots. Well, ALMOST final, i still had to sleeve/fix the neon starter:





































































































Hope you enjoyed it, i SURELY did 

Can't spend much more time here, i need to go off and enjoy it! Thanks a lot for watching, it's a pleasure to share this with TechPowerUp! and i will surely return someday to this section of the forum!

See ya!

NaMcO
*​


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my it looks gorgeous!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 16, 2010)

NaMcO said:


> Can't spend much more time here, i need to go off and enjoy it! Thanks a lot for watching, it's a pleasure to share this with XtremeSystems and i will surely return someday to this section of the forum!
> 
> See ya!



He really does mean TechPowerUp there folks!


----------



## NaMcO (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh jesus, you can shoot me now :shadedshu

Shame on me for horrid copy + paste


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 16, 2010)

NaMcO said:


> Oh jesus, you can shoot me now :shadedshu
> 
> Shame on me for horrid copy + paste



Why on earth would we want to do that? We wouldn't see any more of your fantastic worklogs. Absolutely no need to get cranky and sarcy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

We'll just take a finger for that foul treatment! 


Glad you showed us your work man. I enjoyed seeing it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 16, 2010)

congrats!!

Fantastic work....I love the attention to detail!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the end result is just gorgeous! Great job man, the hard work paid off. Now you've inspired me to continue with my build, problem is i'm out of money at the moment 

Great job bro, keep up the great work!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.  I hope to see this in CPU mag in the future.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 16, 2010)

Think the man Should be inducted into the Bad Boys of case modding clubhouse. 
Stunningly professional job!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 17, 2010)

Outstanding fresh Ideals for a popular TJ07 case. Masterpiece Mod


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 17, 2010)

That is one hawt rig right there! You are one great modder mate. Now bugger off back to XtremeSystems, jk.  

Once again, awesome mod!


----------



## NaMcO (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone, it's been a pleasure to share this worklog with you. Keep up the excellent mood, it feels great in here 

Cheers!


----------



## NaMcO (Apr 10, 2010)

*Now for some updates, here's a GT240 which will run PhysX in games where PhysX is present:







Tiny, low power, not really hot (33ºC-ish) and enough for some PhysX action, here's EVGA's GT240 also in 40nm:






The EK waterblock for the GT240's companion, the GTX295 replacement, a huge HD5970:






Ready to assemble...






Puff, all done 






Some detail here:






Volterra voltage controllers:






Back side, still going to suffer a simple modification to make it more pleasant to the eye:






And the final assembly. Around 30º idling and 42º while gaming, real good!






Two pictures of the physical desktop here...











Now here's something that has been in the works for long but never had a chance to surface before...






A customized HD5970 cover (Back then it was meant to be for the GTX295):






Full view, the part is made out of 17 smaller pieces:






And already assembled here:






Thanks for looking!

*​


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

That just looks amazing, great attention to detail my friend


----------



## afw (Apr 10, 2010)

The custom cover on the back looks awesome ... great build overall  ...


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 13, 2010)

May I ask how you did that custom cover? what'd you use to cut the peices?


----------



## NaMcO (Apr 15, 2010)

It's all laser-cut acrylic in 3 colours


----------



## fenurch (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn, this must be one of my all time top 5 favourite builds. Congratz man, this is something truly amazing.

If only I had the skills and the money


----------



## papang (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice and of course the laser cut grill is just plain awesome!

Cheers and Saludos


----------

